# R/I Academy



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi all,
Does anyone know if there will be an R/I academy before summer? A buddy of mine wants to get into law enforcement, and lives on the cape. His town just posted(Provincetown I think) applications for their summer position, but there doesn't seem to be a designated "Summer cops" academy. I'm from Maine and our academy always runs a part time session before the summer to train up the part timers. Does MA do this too? The website on MASS.Gov seemed out of date so I figured someone might have something here.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It's all delayed due to POST.
https://www.mass.gov/doc/mptc-statement-on-the-status-of-reserve-academies-011321/download

Go South, young man!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> It's all delayed due to POST.
> https://www.mass.gov/doc/mptc-statement-on-the-status-of-reserve-academies-011321/download
> 
> Go South, young man!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Goose said:


>


West? Soon enough, Fucktardistan won't have Cops. Sunny Florida is the way to go.


----------

